# Problème synchronisation pochette iPad



## MACanudo (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

	Comme dhabitude avant de vous embêter je précise avoir fait une recherche et il y a plein de threads dans le genre mais aucun sur mon problème précis.

	Alors voilà ce qui marrive : problème de pochettes en synchronisant mon Ipad. Certaines saffichent mais dautre non. Et surtout quand je passe à laffichage en mode artiste, jai par exemple une image complètement inconnu alors que sur mon mac, pour représenter lartiste apparaît lune des pochettes des albums. Le plus dingue cest que je ne sais pas dou viens cette image, par exemple pour Deep Purple, jai un photo des gaziers posant ensemble mais jignore totalement ou le système va chercher cette image qui ne correspond à aucune pochettes.

Merci


----------



## MACanudo (5 Novembre 2014)

Problème réglé en partie.

  Il faut désactiver dans les réglages le groupement par artistes (ou un truc dans le genre, je n&#8217;ai pas l&#8217;iPad sous la main).


----------

